# Painting my 70 GTO



## lilgto64 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all. I was wondering if someone can give me advice on painting my GTO. It happens to be a 70 and the orig color is Green. I am not a fan of green but i am told i should not change the orig color. I am very impressed with black on black on black. please advise
Thanks Gene


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Black is pretty when clean , I have a black F150 as my daily driver. The one thing I hate about it is a hot egg in the summer months. The other negatives is the body has to be prep to perfection, black shows all flaws. It also does not bring out character lines as well and that with the crisp side lines on the 70 model you may not like.But it is your car and make it the way that pleases you👍


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

lilgto64 said:


> Hi all. I was wondering if someone can give me advice on painting my GTO. It happens to be a 70 and the orig color is Green. I am not a fan of green but i am told i should not change the orig color. I am very impressed with black on black on black. please advise
> Thanks Gene



Is it your car, or does someone else own it? Paint it purple if it pleases you.


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

I would say go with what you want. Paint is an expensive investment and once its done, you dont want to think about what you "Should of done". Im thinking about a midnight metalic blue for my 66.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Green was never my thing ....but it sure has grown on me lately. Some dog dish hubcaps and red line tires  but then again black is Bad. I own a black cadillac and didn't paint my 67 its original color, so I guess I just want it all lol.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Green was never my thing ....but it sure has grown on me lately. Some dog dish hubcaps and red line tires  but then again black is Bad. I own a black cadillac and didn't paint my 67 its original color, so I guess I just want it all lol.


Black with flames has always been a favorite with me, but the flame job has got to be "right," and take up some real estate on the car, not whimpy strands or near see-through ghosting crap.

Flames 1 & 2 - 
Flames 3 & 4 -


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

If you are hauling white liquor, and have Triple black....

you should be able to cut the lights at night and disappear down the highway.......

you will need strong springs in the back though, .......

whisky weighs 8lbs per gallon.....I Think....


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all. I was wondering if someone can give me advice on painting my GTO. It happens to be a 70 and the orig color is Green. I am not a fan of green but i am told i should not change the orig color. I am very impressed with black on black on black. please advise
Thanks Gene
[/QUOTE]

Your car, your choice of course. Is the interior Green?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I had one black car and you could see the flaws. It was a pain to wax buy that was the days of paste wax did in the morning before the sun warmed it to much. It's a good look though. If that's what you've wanted do it. 

I was looking for blue when I bought my lemans. It's mostly primer. I was looking for green and ended up settling on a blue cougar 
They did some test sprays on my Lemans it's a green metallic. I still have a long time before paint but liking this green.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> Black with flames has always been a favorite with me, but the flame job has got to be "right," and take up some real estate on the car, not whimpy strands or near see-through ghosting crap.
> 
> Flames 1 & 2 -
> Flames 3 & 4 -
> ...


Funny thing you bring this up. I had just got off of ebay looking at this. What say you jim?


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

IF the interior is green, have you looked at TCP Global metallic green? I am painting my 65 GTO when weather permits. My interior is black. Car was originally white and years ago I painted it black. Not sure if I want to go black again, or switch to an arrest-me-red metallic.


----------



## Phil Hoyle (May 27, 2018)

Green is nice


----------



## Pontiac George (Mar 11, 2020)

lilgto64 said:


> Hi all. I was wondering if someone can give me advice on painting my GTO. It happens to be a 70 and the orig color is Green. I am not a fan of green but i am told i should not change the orig color. I am very impressed with black on black on black. please advise
> Thanks Gene


My opinion is I wouldn’t change the color unless the car is a long term hold and you don’t care about the resale. I own 20+ GTO’s. I continue to collect them, I never buy a car that’s had a color change. That said, it’s your car, if you want a black car, so be it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Funny thing you bring this up. I had just got off of ebay looking at this. What say you jim?
> View attachment 140661


I have a picture of the same car from a different angle. The flame job is a "wrap", not painted. Same thing you see on trailers & commercial vehicles. I have seen a couple cars in my area that are wrapped in chrome and gold. You could do this in any color, just prime your car so you have a good surface for the decal to adhere to, and have it wrapped. Might be way cheaper than a paint job and a good quality material can last 5-7 years. Then when it gets old, you use a butane torch to warm up the wrap, and peel it off leaving the primered surface underneath. Then you can go with the same color, pick another, or even go with a custom design you work out with the graphics company. I am surprised more don't try this rather than $10,000 paint jobs.


----------



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

Phil Hoyle said:


> Green is nice


I agree with Pontiac Jim. If it is your car, paint it what you like. I get the opinions regarding keeping it stock from factory, but its more important to be happy with it. As long as it is done right, you shouldn't lose much value. Mine is midnight green from the factory (1969) but I really liked Pepper Green better (1970) so that's what I did.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

I am also not a fan of green. My 69 GTO was originally green, but repainted a metallic dark blue. Thing I learned about using a dark color like black, or even the dark blue, is that the body has to be very straight and smooth. A lot of pre-work with the body is absolutely necessary - otherwise, any waviness, or distort or other imperfection will be magnified. This adds to the labor, time and if your using a shop, more cost. 

In a very hot climate, like Houston where I am, a black or very dark color will mean a hot car to drive in. 

And, any dings, scratch or marring will show stronger in a dark color. And any touchup will be that more sensitive to do so as to blend/match properly.


----------



## biker1052 (Jan 4, 2019)

lilgto64 said:


> Hi all. I was wondering if someone can give me advice on painting my GTO. It happens to be a 70 and the orig color is Green. I am not a fan of green but i am told i should not change the orig color. I am very impressed with black on black on black. please advise
> Thanks Gene


I faced the same question recently and I am glad I did not follow the old "don't change the original color" argument. I painted mine a metallic laser blue and I am very happy with it. I also have gotten a lot of comments about how the color is perfect for the car (it's a 67 GTO). Do what you want, it's your can and it should reflect you.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Let your painter and your wallet help you decide.


----------



## Gtodude2 (Aug 27, 2020)

I was never a big fan until I bought my 70 Hardtop which is Palisade Green. It's actually a pretty nice color of green. 😁


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

For the longest time, I mistakenly thought the original color of my 67 was that light marine green (gulf turquoise?) ..not a favorite of mine. This was until I did my homework and found out it was supposed to be the Tyrol Blue. I was relieved, but would have painted it back to the Gulf Turquoise (and liked it!). It has too many numbers that match to not go back with the original color. Greens are a beautiful color, but kinda rare and when your not used to seeing a muscle car in a particular color...it's kinda hard to like it.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Paint it what you want. I do like GTOdude2's green color...I am very partial to Linden Green with a black top on a 67.


----------



## Dadsgoat66 (Jul 15, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Is it your car, or does someone else own it? Paint it purple if it pleases you.


I agree, it is your car do what you want.


----------

